# Lanzarote



## matt72 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all, new to this forum. I'm thinking of moving my family out to lanzarote for a better quality of life. Any thoughts as to preferred locations work etc?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Matt,

Welcome to the forum, I live in the Canarian Archipelago, on the island of El Hierro. I am not very familiar with Lanzarote or Fuerteventura.

However I am sure that you will be aware of the unemployment situation here on all of the islands, so unless you have other income, or specialised skills, it might be difficult to obtain work.

Otherwise life here in the Canary Isles is good, the climate is fantastic, the cost of living is cheaper, and we do not have heating bills. 

Any other questions just fire away,

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

matt72 said:


> Hi all, new to this forum. I'm thinking of moving my family out to lanzarote for a better quality of life. Any thoughts as to preferred locations work etc?


:welcome:

I'm afraid I don't know Lanzarote, but thought I'd say hi anyway!

have a good read of the forum , especially recent threads about families moving to Spain & this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/114323-changes-residency-requirements-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html & the links from it - then ask any more questions you want - someone will probably know the answer!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

matt72 said:


> Hi all, new to this forum. I'm thinking of moving my family out to lanzarote for a better quality of life. Any thoughts as to preferred locations work etc?


Hi Matt, welcome to the forum.

Unless you have an independent income, or the sort of well-paid job you can do over the internet, the best advice is not to move right now. The chance of you finding enough work to support a family is practically zero, there is no family allowance or unemployment benefit, you may have to pay for healthcare, and if you want your kids educated in English you will have to pay for private schools. Get a holiday home instead!


----------



## matt72 (Aug 21, 2012)

What I also should have said is that we will not only be buying a family home but also a small tourist apartment, to rent out, without a mortgage


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

matt72 said:


> What I also should have said is that we will not only be buying a family home but also a small tourist apartment, to rent out, without a mortgage


that might take care of the govt. requirements for residency then 


you mentioned work though - truly, if you _need_ to work, then now really isn't the time


----------



## matt72 (Aug 21, 2012)

Works not so much of a prob with getting the apartment to rent out. Although a little bar work or something, to keep out of the missus hair, would be nice. We also have an online business that brings in funds. Is there anything like LUSH available out there? Would it be something that expats would appreciate/use?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have never heard of LUSH, however Bosslady seems to know what it is. There is also a Spanish LUSH.

Cannot comment on the EX Pats, we are two of the five English residents on this island.


----------



## matt72 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lush is a hand made toiletries company and my other half has her own business selling the same thing but much cheeper


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

matt72 said:


> Lush is a hand made toiletries company and my other half has her own business selling the same thing but much cheeper


This may be of interest then,

Lush España cosmética fresca para el cuerpo y todo tipo de cabello o de piel


----------



## matt72 (Aug 21, 2012)

So what's the general cost of living like?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

matt72 said:


> So what's the general cost of living like?


the islands tend to be somewhat more expensive than the mainland gnerally, I believe

here on the mainland, overall, it's not much different to the UK - especially if you have kids - kids clothes, school equipment etc., tend to be more expensive than in the UK


there are lots of discussion threads about thiings like electricity, internet costs etc. - have a search of the forum


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> the islands tend to be somewhat more expensive than the mainland gnerally, I believe


*The cost of living in the Canary Islands are a lot cheaper than Iberian Spain,* this is because the VAT here is only 7%. Diesel at the moment, on this remote place, is still only €1.12 a litre.

Heating and air conditioning bills nil. Food is cheaper than the U.K. 

Beer last night was €1.50 for a pint.

Council rates cheaper than the U.K. and we own two properties here, both together are 75% cheaper!!

We are usually the most expensive of the Canary Islands, the larger islands are cheaper still, and because of this we have short breaks, usually to Gran Canaria, to purchase items we cannot source here.

Second hand or new motor cars are also cheaper than U.K. prices.

However having said all that prices are rising, it doesn't seem two minutes since diesel was only 61 cent a litre.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> *The cost of living in the Canary Islands are a lot cheaper than Iberian Spain,* this is because the VAT here is only 7%. Diesel at the moment, on this remote place, is still only €1.12 a litre.
> 
> Heating and air conditioning bills nil. Food is cheaper than the U.K.
> 
> ...


of course!! I forgot about the tax!!

so the Canaries really are cheaper?


----------



## matt72 (Aug 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a removal company even though we are considering starting completely afresh, we just want to explore all options


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

matt72 said:


> Can anyone recommend a removal company even though we are considering starting completely afresh, we just want to explore all options


When we were exploring the pro's and con's of moving, we costed the replacement of our belongings against the cost of removal door to door. Removing our belongings turned out to be far cheaper than replacement.

The firm we used were

The Shires Removal Group

They came and packed everything placed our belongings into a container and shipped them to Tenerife. The agents in Tenerife were a bunch of bumbling English buffoons, who had no idea where El Hierro was nor how to transport the container. However after a couple of weeks the container arrived, everything was in order.

The Customs office in Tenerife did require copies of our residencia and patronato.


----------



## matt72 (Aug 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any opinions on the pros and cons of bringing a dog with us and vet/kennel fees etc


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cannot comment on dogs.

However you would be wise to teach it to bark in Spanish

Yes I do know I am a fool:focus:


----------



## Ralph1 (Apr 22, 2020)

*Planning*

Hello, I'm a US citizen and my wife is a Spanish citizen. We plan on retiring to Lanzerote or Valencia once this pandemics is over. We have friends in both cities but were looking to hear from someone who lives or has lived in one of these areas. Cost of living is important as we will be living on pensions.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Ralph1 said:


> Hello, I'm a US citizen and my wife is a Spanish citizen. We plan on retiring to Lanzerote or Valencia once this pandemics is over. We have friends in both cities but were looking to hear from someone who lives or has lived in one of these areas. Cost of living is important as we will be living on pensions.


I live at the other end of the Canarian archipelago, out in the Atlantic, the Island of Lanzarote is nearer Africa. Father used to live in the comunidad of Valencia, because the purchase tax is only 7% here in the Canaries, I have found many things are far cheaper than the peninsular. Also the climate is more agreeable, hence heating costa are often, none at all.


----------



## Ralph1 (Apr 22, 2020)

The only thing we have decided on is retiring to Spain. We are waiting on the this global medical situation to end before we make the move. I mentioned Lanzarote and Sevilla because we have friends living there. They all are pulling for their location and we needed an independent opinion. Thank you so much for your input, its much appreciated!


----------



## Ardea_herodias (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello all, 

I hope to become more active on this forum in months to come, but, for now, just wanted to introduce myself in the context of this thread. I'm an American citizen strongly considering a post-pandemic move to one of the Canaries (La Gomera, La Palma, or El Hierro) with the non-lucrative residence visa. 

Looking forward to sharing experiences and insights! 

Kate


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Ardea_herodias said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I hope to become more active on this forum in months to come, but, for now, just wanted to introduce myself in the context of this thread. I'm an American citizen strongly considering a post-pandemic move to one of the Canaries (La Gomera, La Palma, or El Hierro) with the non-lucrative residence visa.
> 
> ...


All three islands are special, I live on El Hierro, I can see the other two from here, La Gomera from my garden, and La Palma from just on the road a way. I have lived here for many years, quite content.

Perhaps you should spend time on all of the islands, then decide.


----------

